# House is Hot Upstairs and Cold Downstairs



## Coco Pete Washburn (May 30, 2021)

My old (1920) house is hot upstairs in the summer and cold downstairs in the winter and I can deal better with the cold downstairs but not the heat upstairs. My 3 ton condenser can't keep the upstairs cool when the outside temps are at high 80's or low 90's and my stat and return are in the upstairs hallway.

I was thinking of installing a ductless unit to help the upstairs cool when it gets too hot out for the main condenser unit. I first thought about installing (1) wall mounted evaporator / air handler in the hallway upstairs but my thermostat and return are in the hallway so I was thinking of a multi zone system for the (3) bedrooms. My bedroom space is small only (400) sf total.

And yes I've check ductwork for leaks, adjusted dampers and have added insulation in the attic.

Thoughts?


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Sorry, this is a Tradesmen only site.

Please use our sister site DIYCHATROOM.COM.


----------

